# Zoloft. When will I start to feel the difference?



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

After 2 years of suffering with DR, I finally decided it was time for a medication upgrade. The first year on Zoloft was great. I was on a steady dose of 100mg, and felt alive and full of energy. Slowly my condition started to detiorate and I would feel constantly tired, dizzy, and bleary eyed. After going through numerous tests and seeing various doctors, ie: ENT, Sleep Doctor, etc. I finally decided that it must be due to a resurgence in my anxiey/ depression. In a 3 month span, I've gone from 100mg of zoloft to 125 to 150 to 200mg. I've been on this dosage for about a month and do not feel any relief---still the constant fatigue/ pressure in my head and face. Maybe I've built up an immunity to it, and it's time to try another anti-depressant. Thoughts?


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure. Originally I thought it could have been the smoking that was causing the medication to be ineffective, but I've quit for over a year year now and still feel the same.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

for depression, it can take 4 to 6 weeks at the max dose, but that's just the info for depression...... you'd have to see if there are any studies on zoloft for dissociation to get any other info


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

Anxiety/ Depression are interrelated with dissociation.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

supernova009 said:


> Anxiety/ Depression are interrelated with dissociation.


I know, the available info form the drug companies only "technically" applies to the dx of clinical depression, there's no way to know how long it could take to effect another disorder or symptom like dissociation.

one medication could take 6 weeks to work on depression and only 2 weeks to work on anxiety


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Deeza said:


> Honestly zoloft is what I think started my dp\dr, and most anti-depressants have negative effects on people with dp\dr.. When I was taking prozac (another anti-depressant) it made my dp\dr and anxiety and depression 10 times worse.. so just be careful


Agree totally. ADs were horrid for me, esp zoloft and prozac.


----------

